# What pen are you using.......



## Justturnin (Aug 30, 2013)

....right now?

I keep two pens on my desk, one by each laptop. Both are Cigars in Gun Metal/Gold Configurations. The clicker is draped in 2 tone Amboyna Burl and the twist in Water Oak Burl both with CA finish. These have been my carries for a couple of years now and are both holding up well.







What about you? Pull out the Cellie and snap a photo of the pen in your hand.


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 30, 2013)

Those are great looking pens. Unfortunately I'm using a Uni-ball Signo Micro 207 right now.:redface:


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 30, 2013)

Laser kit from Constant...Caduceus in orange on a black Ti Sierra...my wife carries a green one at her facility.


----------



## NittanyLion (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a Triton Fountain and Cigar on my desk.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=100770&d=1377891606


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 30, 2013)

Is that Koa on the cigar?


----------



## Justturnin (Aug 30, 2013)

NittanyLion said:


> I have a Triton Fountain and Cigar on my desk.
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=100770&d=1377891606


 

Dang!!!!!!  Nice setup there.  I am ashamed:redface:


----------



## 1080Wayne (Aug 30, 2013)

A lovely cow pie Sierra


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 30, 2013)

Come on Wayne, you can't say something like that and not post a picture.


----------



## NittanyLion (Aug 30, 2013)

D.Oliver said:


> Is that Koa on the cigar?



Yes...a super curly piece....from Yorkie....with cocobolo scallops.


----------



## dbledsoe (Aug 30, 2013)

DOW Slimline stylus twist, plain black Churchill roller, and kitless clipless fp in a really pretty Exotics blank I can't remember the name of. I rotate regularly depending on my mood.


----------



## BSea (Aug 30, 2013)

My pens include a long click in desert ironwood.  I've used it almost daily for about 2 1/3 years.  The desert ironwood was a free blank from AZ silhouette. It is by my chair, and I use it for my daily Sudoku puzzle.  

In my truck I keep a slimline with a small crack in it. (I can't remember the type of wood.)  I'm leaving it in my truck all summer to see if the CA has any issues.  So far it's good.

In my shop I have a mini sketch pencil I use as a marker.  It is really a bad turning job, but it's so useful.

When I want to carry a pen, I usually carry a marksman with crosscut olive.



But not always.  Sometimes I'll just take something from my inventory that I think someone might like.  My goal is not to bring it home, but so far that hasn't happened.


----------



## ossaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Here at work lives all my reject pens that to the casual observer might look ok,but I know it's not right.

To make it here,it had to not even be fixable..........I hate throwing things away so if it writes,I'll use it here.

Steve


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 30, 2013)

More often than not, I write with just a refill.


----------



## keithlong (Aug 30, 2013)

I can't make a pic, my carry pen is a 30.00 rifle casing pen that I made from a once fired casing with a full metal jacket bullet for the nib, I used a cigar tranny and top wrapped in deer antler.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 30, 2013)

mrcook4570 said:


> More often than not, I write with just a refill.



Haha.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Aug 31, 2013)

I carry a slimline maple burl with a water moccasin snakeskin inlay. I try to carry it everywhere I go that way people can see and hold something as I'm explaining what I do. It also has a bone fish clip that starts a lot of conversations.


----------



## tim self (Aug 31, 2013)

Either a long click I received in a PITH or a Jr II with an exotics blank and a Bock nib.  That nib is sold me some pens, let me tell you.


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 31, 2013)

here are the ones I am using this week. I change out as the whim hits me. Usually hits with the creation of the next pen.:biggrin:


----------



## Russknan (Aug 31, 2013)

Aero Click with spalted beech. I really like the elegance and function of this pen kit. Russ


----------



## jcm71 (Aug 31, 2013)

Mine is a Perfect Fit turned with spalted something or other.


----------



## tbroye (Aug 31, 2013)

A Bic, Grandson hid my regular Sierra I use.  He will find this morning when I go get to baby sit for while, at almost 3 he loves to hide things.


----------



## JH Customs (Aug 31, 2013)

Black 30ca. Click with antler that I burned with a torch.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 31, 2013)

*I am Laughing out Loud - for real*

I have an assembled Sierra with no blank - an assembled Cigar with no blank - an assembled Le Roi Elegant Click with no blank and an assembled Le Roi Elegant Royale with no blank.  I use all of them about equally.  Usually when I get a new order of kits I assemble one of them to check fit I don't bother to turn a blank because I don't need one to make sure they go together right.  Being a frugal I see no need to toss them once assembled so I put in an upgrade refill and put them in my pen cup. 

I also have a beautiful Jr Gent 1 in Rhodium with a great pine cone blank lying on my desk at the moment.  I'm going to try a new cartridge tomorrow or Monday because it isn't working quite right.

Now behind me I have my pen collection of roughly 100 pens and a couple of pencils and when I go out I take one of them with me - the choice is pretty much random although I do tend to favor Le Roi Elegants.


----------



## fernhills (Sep 2, 2013)

Two one piece slims. I like the look but do not like the way they operate. So i just keep them at my desk top location.


----------



## vanngo5d (Sep 2, 2013)

I have been carrying an amboyna click for over a year with out any problems.


----------



## jsolie (Sep 3, 2013)

I've got two of them at work.  The one with the ebony near the writing end has been in a photo in the SYP forum.  The other one is lace sheoak where I had some trouble with the CA finish cracking next to a bushing.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 3, 2013)

just a couple of piles of spare parts put together


----------



## WildThings (Sep 4, 2013)

This week I'm toting these two:

A New England Spalted Beech and a Box Elder Burl - both slimlines]


----------



## Justturnin (Sep 4, 2013)

WildThings said:


> This week I'm toting these two:
> 
> A New England Spalted Beech and a Box Elder Burl - both slimlines]


 
Which one is the Box Elder?  The one on the right sure looks like Buckeye.  Is that the Beech?


----------



## Justturnin (Sep 4, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> I have an assembled Sierra with no blank - an assembled Cigar with no blank - an assembled Le Roi Elegant Click with no blank and an assembled Le Roi Elegant Royale with no blank. I use all of them about equally. Usually when I get a new order of kits I assemble one of them to check fit I don't bother to turn a blank because I don't need one to make sure they go together right. Being a frugal I see no need to toss them once assembled so I put in an upgrade refill and put them in my pen cup.
> 
> I also have a beautiful Jr Gent 1 in Rhodium with a great pine cone blank lying on my desk at the moment. I'm going to try a new cartridge tomorrow or Monday because it isn't working quite right.
> 
> Now behind me I have my pen collection of roughly 100 pens and a couple of pencils and when I go out I take one of them with me - the choice is pretty much random although I do tend to favor Le Roi Elegants.


 
Now this is a collection I would like to see.  A bunch of naked pens.:tongue:


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 4, 2013)

My Cellie? It's the first scorpion casting I ever did. On a full sized Gent. My new baby. I showed my dad, he said "hell, if you ever get in a tussle, just throw that heavy brick at them. it'll knock 'em out cold"


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 4, 2013)

*My carry pens...*

I have 2 go-to carry pens right now...



 

One is a Wall Street II in platinum and black titanium with a special coin blank (by Seamus) which has a Buffalo nickel, a Roosevelt dime and a Lincoln penny on  a carbon fiber blank.

The other is a Robusto rollerball pen with Granadillo wood and a Mark Twain cigar band.


----------



## 76winger (Sep 4, 2013)

So, I've got 6 pens within reach at the moment. The four on the left are rotated in the shirt pocket on different days (Three are Fountain pens with different colors of ink). 

The slimline is Pen #1, made very close to 5 years ago now and stays on my desk for regular use, and the far right one is from my for sale collection and hasn't made it back to the safety of the pen case yet following showing it off.
L-R: 
Junior Gent RB Chrome from PITH partner LeviBlu (sp) with some nice segmenting
Cambridge FP with Tigress acrylic in Sterling & Gold Ti
Apollo Infiniti FP, Gold Ti & Hoduran Rosewood sap/heartwood
Designer FP (old style tenoned cap) 24K finish & Charoite Trustone
Slimline BP with white oak & black enamel (been through the washer once)
Gatsby BP with Turning Tools laser blank & Rhodium plating


----------



## lorbay (Sep 4, 2013)

Turned Around said:


> My Cellie? It's the first scorpion casting I ever did. On a full sized Gent. My new baby. I showed my dad, he said "hell, if you ever get in a tussle, just throw that heavy brick at them. it'll knock 'em out cold"


 Man that is one Fugly Pen. Sorry.

Lin.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 4, 2013)

*360 clicker*

I have been using this pen daily longer than any one I've previously made. It will be a year in October. This blank was one I won at the MWPG a year ago spring, it was donated by Steve Schweitzer (Akbar).


----------



## WildThings (Sep 5, 2013)

Justturnin said:


> WildThings said:
> 
> 
> > This week I'm toting these two:
> ...


 

DOH you da man - my bad it is buckeye and it may have come from you? The left is the beech from the auction we had on woodbarter.com - from New England and the right one is Box Elder Burl - sold it out of my pocket today!!


----------



## tommy2tone (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't have a "carry pen" only because I give them away. I need to start thou. Me, the misses and my son went out to eat. After we packed up the leftovers, my son wanted to write his name on his. He had to barrow the waiters pen because we didn't have one.


----------

